# Living in Spain for 1-2 Years - Will this work?



## WestKirstyB (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi! I am new to this forum and have really appreciated all of the information I have received from the various threads. I apologize for any duplication of questions here but I would love to hear from those with experience in Spain if my plan will actually work out (before I make any firm decisions).

I have dual citizenship (Canadian and British) and am looking to make a big career change. As part of that, I would like to learn Spanish and also experience living someone new for a while. As I have British citizenship and have studied Flamenco for 9 years, I figure what better place to live and learn for a few years than Spain!

My plan is to register for an intensive language course at a school in Granada for at least 3-4 months. While doing this, I would like to look for work teaching english (I am starting a practicum teaching english right now and will look to get as much experience as possible before I leave). I would like to be in a position to stay in Spain for 1-2 years to really experience living there, get a good grasp of the language and start looking for a more long-term vision. 

I understand that, as I would be in Spain for more than 90 days, I will need to register. I plan on having private health insurance and will be able to prove the 6000 euro requirement to be self sufficient for a year. 

Can anyone think of any reason why this plan won't work? I feel like it is quite a risk professionally but also really want to give it a try. I am fortunate that I have no dependents but a very supportive family.

Any tips/thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think cos you're on your own (no dependents) and you have healthcare covered, you should try it. But keep the cost of a return flight handy and make sure that you have enough financially to survive in the likely event of not getting any work

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WestKirstyB said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum and have really appreciated all of the information I have received from the various threads. I apologize for any duplication of questions here but I would love to hear from those with experience in Spain if my plan will actually work out (before I make any firm decisions).
> 
> I have dual citizenship (Canadian and British) and am looking to make a big career change. As part of that, I would like to learn Spanish and also experience living someone new for a while. As I have British citizenship and have studied Flamenco for 9 years, I figure what better place to live and learn for a few years than Spain!
> 
> ...


:welcome:


since you've been having a read of the forum, you know how bad unemployment is & just how hard it might be to get a decently paid, contracted job

that said, as long as you have sufficient savings, & an escape plan - why not? It's just you, & as you say, your family is supportive - & if that support extends to sending you a ticket back to Canada if it all went wrong, then you might as well give it a try!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I'm looking at WestKirstyB's post. I'm trying to think up reasons to inform her not to come. She is studying flamenco and wishes to learn Spanish. She is confining her visit to two years. Probably, she can finance herself. I have reservations, but my advice is for her to come.

She has a desire to learn Spanish and I think an Intensive Spanish Course could eat into her costs. Outside of an intensive course with two years residency and a bit of an effort she will learn good Spanish anyway. Hint:- Get some Spanish speaking friends when you come. I'm sure they would like to learn English so a bit of co-operation could have you speaking Spanish quickly.

Verdict:- Go for it.


----------



## WestKirstyB (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks very much for the replies! Yes, the job situation does make me nervous but I think the experience is worth it. 

Good point about learning Spanish outside of a school! I'll probably limit schooling to the first few months to save costs but as I'm a beginner, I can use all the help I can get 

Thanks again!
Kirsten


----------



## Kate Anda (Apr 3, 2014)

GO for it. There is a boom right now for english teachers. Have a look at giving online skype classes. I live in Granada and have quite a few friends teaching online. Carmen Las Cuevas is a great language as well as flamenco school so you will also meet locals teaching and taking classes. Granada is still a reasonably cheap place to live depending on your lifestyle, and with the free tapas and cheap beer it is easy to be social and meet people.


----------



## Cappa (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been in Spain since March. Finding a job teaching English is the easiest thing you can do. It can become boring and tedious, hours will be irregular, and perhaps you will need to work at more than one language school to see some decent revenue but with some luck as I have you can easily make 1000-1200 euros a month for a single person is very well anywhere not named Madrid or Barcelona.

You can also try your luck with private or concertado schools who sometimes hire English teachers with no previous teaching experience based on them solely being natives.

As for other type of work, yes the economy is still relatively bad, yes salary wages are bad but I personally do not know of any one or any one family that is so financially strained they are at risk of losing their homes. Every single one of my friends here in Spain, has some sort of job. Some are dentists, others are teachers, others work in fields that they didn't study in but Spain isn't this grim place that's going to be impossible to find work. Work is out there you just need to be prepared to take time to find it.


----------



## WestKirstyB (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for the replies! Great to hear that others are finding work teaching English. I've got a lot to look into now!

Time to get excited 

K


----------

